# THE Yacht Builder List



## T37Chef

*Admiral Yacht Manufactures *Admiral Yachts Ltd
Welcome to Cape Town South Africa and the world of Admiral Yachts, where the passion of sailing is completely embedded in our culture and where quality is tradition. 

*Aegean Yacht* Aegean Yachts
Aegean yacht has been designing, building and selling turn key yachts since 1978. The company takes great pride in their design capability and style, experienced workmanship and engineering. Builds yachts, owns all production equipment at the existing boatyard in Bodrum, Turkey. The company has completed yachts from 16 to 45 meters

*Aerodyne Yachts Ltd.* Aerodyne Yachts Ltd.
Formed in 1997 in South Africa to bring advanced composite technologies developed for the aerospace and defense sectors by Aerodyne Technologies (AT) to boat building. Top designers Rodger Martin and Groupe Finot were enlisted to design high performance hull forms to best utilize the high strength to weight ratios that the hi-tech construction techniques afforded.

*African Cats* African Catamarans
We build comfortable lightweight performance leisure catamarans thru epoxy resin infusion for sailing enthusiasts that demand the highest levels of performance, comfort, speed, security and reliability.

*Aiken Yachts* Aiken Yachts
Our boat building concept is based on quality and technology, a combination which added to the artisanal finish allows us to order a delicate balance between technical and aesthetic aspects. We seek to convey the knowledge of the most valuable artisans to the new generations of naval architects and engineers, in such a way that each One Off boat is really unique.

*Alden Yachts* Alden Yachts Blue Water Sailboats 
"Americas boat builder" of semi custom & custom yachts from 43' to 55' and up. Bristol, Rhode Island.

*Alerion* Alerion Express Sailboat Manufacturer
The Alerion Express experience is all about pure sailing pleasure - what we refer to as Alerion Sailing - the thrill of a fast, responsive yacht that looks terrific, handles like a dream and doesn't require a large or experienced crew. Alerion Sailing means sailing on your terms and at times that best suit your mood, your schedule, and the weather. It is our distinct honor to introduce you to the way sailing should be.​
*Alibi Catamarans *Alibi 53 catamaran

*Allen Boat Company *Allen Boat Company
Buffalo, NY

*Alliage Yachts *Alliage
The Alliage 45 - 49 - 53 - 57 - 61 are centerboard yachts with a deck saloon. They are very comfortable yachts at sea, with a gentle motion and great aptitude downwind, the centerboard able to be raised to varying degrees providing excellent stability underway.

*Alliaura Marine* Alliaura
32' to 74' yachts, a world leader in upmarket yachting. Builders of Feeling, Privilege, Transcat, and Tresco lines.

*Allures Yachts* ALLURES Yachting
Allures Yachting works in partnership with several professionals with an outstanding track record in the yacht manufacturing world. These professionals ensure faultless building and consequently the safety and durability of your yacht.

*Alubat Yachts* Alubat - des bateaux en aluminium Ã* vos mesures
Since it's creation in 1973, Alubat has constantly reinforced its highly specific identity - a company that has always done the exact opposite of other boat builders: Building aluminum yachts as everyone else concentrated on GRP, using aluminum to build production yachts when the general perception is that the material is better suited to amateur builders or one-off yachts, Offering lifting keel yachts to blue-water cruisers and round-the-world yachtsmen when everyone else swears by fin keels, Personalizing production yachts in a period of industrial rationalization

*Alumarine Catamarans *ALUMARINE - PLAISANCE ET INDUSTRIE NAVALE

*Alwoplast (Crowther cats)* Alwoplast S.A
Our objective is to produce the very finest custom built multi hulls, or the occasional mono hull up to 100ft that delivers exceptional performance, robust durability, lower maintenance and superior standards of finish and fit out.

*Amel* http://www.amel.fr/en/pages-amel/edito.htm
Today AMEL represents more than ever the perfect development combining modern yacht building techniques with the 40-year experience of Chantiers Amel, specialists in Ocean Cruising Yachts.

*Annapolis Performance Yachts *Performance Yachts

*Antares* *Yachts* Antares Catamarans
From start to finish, technology is a driving force behind building our boats. The power of this technology is phenomenal in its ability to develop shapes and configurations. With these systems, our designers can quickly, and accurately perform weight distribution studies using intricate mathematical models that would otherwise take weeks to complete.

*Archambault Boats *BATEAUX ARCHAMBAULT
For over 50 years, Archambault has been producing character sailing yachts appreciated the world over. 60 % of the production is exported through an international network of agents. Situated near Chatellerault, close to main transport routes, the yard is just 1hr 30 mins from Paris and 2hrs from the Atlantic coast.

*Arcona* *Yachts* Arcona Yachts AB SWEDEN - Official homesite

*Areys Pond Boat Yard (Catboats) *Catboats Sailboats Wooden Boats
Arey's Pond Boat Yard is dedicated to building beautifully crafted vessels in keeping with Cape Cod's proud heritage of fine boatbuilding. We are also committed to being a small, neighborhood boat yard that meets the needs of the local sailing community. It is our goal to deliver first class service to our customers while providing a supportive, rewarding work environment for our employees.

*Argo Boats *Argo Boats, Sailboat Builders
ARGO BOATS establishes a production shipyard for Fast Power Catamaran and is confident in building the ultimate in production and custom-made motor boats up to 90 ft. Argo is very familiar with all the latest Composite Technology and "Pre-Preg" material, building yachts in accordance to the highest international standards and techniques, with the ability to also handle the finest in hand crafted wooden interior work and fit outs. 
In 2005 the SA Challenge for the Americas Cup 2007 has chosen to use the facilities of Argo Boats in which to construct their race boats.

*Artisan Boat Works *Artisan Boatworks
Rockport, Maine

*Atollvic Shipyard* Atollvic Shipyard
Founded in 2006. It is a company placed in the estuary of Vigo , North West of Spain, and dedicated to building, refit and repair of luxury yachts. We are experts in Custom sail and motor Mega Yachts in steel or aluminum and up to 55 meters in length. Atollvic is part of Grupo Vicalsa, a company providing the technical and logistic support needed to successfully design and build the most complex Custom Yachts.

*Austral* *Yachts* Austral Yachts
An established name in the Australian yachting world. The company was established by Adrian and Sue Keough in 1972 and has built over 400 yachts for the Australian market. Their yachts have established a reputation for being innovative in design and competitive in performance and price.

*Bader* *Catamaran* Bader - Catamarane e.K. & Hausboote
We supply new catamarans to any stage of completion from fully equipped, sail-away or as a shell with all glass fibre work done. We have extensive experience in building the designs of Derek Kelsall and John Shuttleworth, both from GB. We are also happy to build to plans from any experienced multi-hull designer. Our yachts are designed and built for worldwide cruising, they are strong, light, long lasting sandwich structures. Our company is based in former East Germany

*Baltic Yachts* Baltic Yachts, builder of luxury sailing and racing yachts
Baltic possesses both the facilities and the organization to build yachts up to and over the 200-foot range. The yard owns a modular oven for curing hulls and decks and a unique press with an integrated oven for laminating bulkheads, etc. Completed yachts and keels float above the floor on special easily maneuverable air cushion cradles. Baltic's experience is that most projects which are considered to be impossible are, in fact, possible.

*Bavaria Yachts* BAVARIA YACHTS GERMANY
As one of the world's largest builders of production yachts, Bavaria's name is synonymous for outstanding price, quality and performance. Innovation, modern manufacturing methods, computer aided manufacturing process and highly skilled craftsmen are combined to bring sailors solid yachts with lasting value. Every year, over 3,000 yachts between 31' and 50' leave the yard to new owner's worldwide. Here in North America, consumers have come to appreciate the German quality, comfort and value.

*Beneteau* BENETEAU
For 120 years, the core of the Boatyard's profession has been innovation. From the first sardine boat to the First 50, from the shipbuilding tradition to more advanced technologies, our expertise has grown. However, it is still the pioneering spirit of Benjamin BENETEAU that is the driving force behind our 2,500 co-workers. To date, more than 42 000 BENETEAU yachts have sailed the seas of the world. At their helm, keen owners with whom we share the same values of performance, modernity, safety and respect.

*Black Shadow Custom Yachts* Black Shadow Yachts
Why come to us for the implementation of your dream? Because what we do is done by people who don't sign off on anything 'til the plump lady sings. Our boats are not appliances.Our boats are pieces of art. Our boats are pieces of art you can leave out in the rain. Our boats are pieces of art you can take 'round the Horn. Our boats are pieces of art.

*Blubay Yachts* http://www.blubay.com/jeu-cadre-US.htm
Thanks to the meeting of the prestigious brands BLUBAY YACHTS and YAPLUKA YACHTS, Yachts Industries becomes the world leader of the top-of-the-range catamaran. Moreover to seal this new collaboration, Yachts Industries announces the order, by a European business man, of a Blubay 92' showing a very elegant design.

*Boreal Yachts* Boréal: Voiliers en aluminium

*Bridges Point Boats *Bridges Point Boat Yard
For over 20 years the skilled boatbuilders at Bridges Point Boat Yard have specialized in building the "Bridges Point 24" a lovely fiberglass sloop designed by Joel White. Combining beauty, comfort, and excellent sailing capabilities with low maintenance, the BP 24 can meet the needs of the most demanding sailor. Brooklin Maine, the home of Bridges Point Boat Yard is known throughout New England for its rich maritime traditions. 

*Brion Rieff Boats Builder *Boat Builder Brion Rieff
Our focus is both new construction using cold molded technology and restoration of classic wooden boats using traditional methods. Our goal is to build attractive, seaworthy, easily maintained yachts. Brion's blend of traditional methods with modern building methods and materials has resulted in such classics as _Arrow, Wind Rose, Alana_ and _Intuition_

*Broadblue Catamarans *Broadblue Catamarans | The Ultimate Off-Shore Cruising Yacht
Broadblue Catamarans are designed and engineered for long distance cruising. They offer sparkling performance under sail, even when fully loaded, and all models can be sailed short-handed without the need to leave the cockpit. All Broadblue Catamarans are immensely safe, strong and capable, each is hand built for her discerning owner using Lloyds approved materials.

*Brooklin Boat Yard *Brooklin Boat Yard (Brooklin, ME)
Brooklin Boat Yard custom designed boats are built to be strong and long lasting. In 1979 we started using the WEST system (cold-molded, wood/epoxy) as a construction method and in 1981 we began vacuum bagging our laminates to produce hulls that are exceptionally light, stiff and strong. Today the majority of our new boat construction projects are cold-molded, with the occasional hull being traditional plank on frame construction. Our crew represents some of the finest craftsmen in the marine industry and they are committed to building the best boats for our customers, on time and on budget.

*Bruckman Custom Yachts *Bruckmann Yachts
One of the most highly respected builders of custom and semi custom yachts in North America, building yachts for over 40 years.

*Buizen Yachts* Buizen Pilot House Yachts
Australian Builder of Pilot House yachts

*C&C Yachts* C&C Yachts Location
For nearly 40 years, C&C has led the industry in performance sailboat design and technology. The right mixture of speed and comfort has produced a string of successful racer/cruisers, and continues to guide today's C&C. This heritage and design philosophy produced our current fleet of C&C's that are the fastest, strongest, best-designed racer/cruisers ever built.

*Cabo Rico* Cabo Rico Custom Yachts,Inc.
Cabo Rico cruising sailboats are admired for their elegant beauty and respected for their quality construction and sailing ability. Designed by W.I.B. Crealock and Chuck Paine, these blue water cruising yachts range from 34 to 56 feet. Sea kindly, strong and easy to handle, the Cabo Rico sailboats are the "ultimate bluewater boat".

*Cafe Yachts *Café Yachts English
We offer a complete range of design services from the conceptual design of your yacht through to detailed building plans and full production support. We have a flawless track record of engineering strong, lightweight yachts that are cost-effective to build, and above all, durable.

*Caliber* *Yachts* Caliber Yachts Official Home Page

*Canadian Sailcraft* CS Yachts International
CS Yachts International has a long history of producing some of the finest sailing vessels in the yachting industry. The company has manufactured sail crafts from 15 to 44 feet in length, each incorporating only the finest in materials, quality and value to both the novice and experienced boater.

*Cape Cod Ship* Cape Cod Shipbuilding - Est. 1899 - Builders of Fine Sailboats for Over 100 Years

*Cape George Cutters *Cape George Cutters § Port Townsend § Blue Water Boats § Cruising Custom Boat Building
We offer our craft in various stages of completion from a bare hull to a complete yacht. We encourage prospective customers to visit the yard and inspect vessels currently under construction to develop a better understanding and appreciation of our craft and the processes involved. Our construction methods can accommodate a customer's wishes in terms of deck layout, cabin arrangement, etc. We also provide drawings, components, and advice to assist owners completing their own boats from a bare hull. Many of these owner-builders have completed fine vessels and cruised them extensively

*Cascade Custom Yachts* Cascade Yachts

*Catalina Yachts* Catalina Yachts
From the eight-foot Sabot to the magnificent Catalina 470, Catalina Yachts has developed the most complete range of sailing yachts built today. For over thirty years an unwavering dedication to building well-designed, durable, family oriented boats that are the best value available has resulted in long production runs during which each model is improved and refined.

*Catana Catamarans* Catana Yachts
Finding the perfect balance between comfort, safety and performance : The dream of any owner and the ambition of CATANA

*Catman Yachts* Catman Cats - Custom Yacht Builders
Catman Cats strives to utilize the latest technologies and materials to produce boats that are lighter, more durable and faster than previously possible without sacrificing longevity or seaworthiness

*Celebrity Yachting *Celebrity Yachting
The product line of Celebrity Yachts ranges from 20 foot sport runabouts to 180 foot wave piercing trimarans and more. Because of the location of the Celebrity Yachting shipyards, at present, exclusively in the far east, strategically the marketing thrust has been toward the burgeoning Chinese market.

*Cherubini Yachts* Cherubini Yachts
Cherubini Yachts builds special, classic yachts of the highest quality. Our product line includes two beautiful sailboats, a 48 foot schooner, a 44 foot ketch, and a gorgeous Cherubini Classic 20 classic-style speedboat.

*Chesapeake Light Craft* Chesapeake Light Craft
Our distinctive boat designs include kayaks, canoes, rowing boats,dinghies, and sailboats. We've been at this since 1991 and nobody has sold more kits and plans. More than 20,000 CLC boats are on the water around the world. Our designs are built by amateurs and professionals alike.

*CIM Shipyards* CIM - Grands Yachts
the main goal of the Yard has been to combine and develop know-how and excellence in yacht building.As today the CIM Shipyard has built more than 50 yachts with an average of more than 20 meters long.CIM is now represented on every ocean.The principles that led the yard managers along the years remain the same.

*Classic Boat Shop *Classic Boat Shop
Builder of Custom & Semi Custom yachts, Bernard, Maine

*CMN Yachts* http://www.cmnyacht.com/accueil_us.html
CMN Yacht Division combines many disciplines in steel and aluminum construction, mechanical engineering including sophisticated engine room systems through state-of-the-art electrical installations, with JMV Industries specializing in sophisticated composite construction.

*Colgate 26* Colgate 26
Looking for a trailerable sail boat, daysailer sail boat or pocket cruiser? The Colgate 26 is a _boat for all reasons_™. A winning combination of performance racing and family fun, Steve Colgate has created this delightful family sport boat® to fill the demand for recreational boating and keelboat instruction.

*Columbia Yachts* Official Columbia Yachts Website
We are proud to continue this tradition by building on a vision that has been passed through the Valdes boat building family. A vision to offer performance cruisers and sport sailors high performance combined with ease of use, comfort and exceptional value.

*Com-Pac Yachts* Com-Pac Yachts
Com-Pac Yachts began business in 1974 with our first boat, the Com-Pac 16. The idea then was to build a seaworthy yacht with a strong commitment to value. Since then we have expanded our line and today we build nine models, four cat-rigged and five sloop-rigged. The Com-Pac line covers a wide range of sizes from a 14-foot day sailor to a 35-foot bluewater cruiser. Each model, regardless of size, is built with the same exacting attention to detail and that same commitment to value.

*Comar Yachts *http://www.comaryachts.it/default.asp?Language=2
Yachts expressly conceived for fast and safe sailing, with innovative solutions for functionality and comfort in any sea and weather conditions.
Constructions with the best materials and forefront building techniques, with a typical Italian attention to details and elegance. Great care and particular study are dedicated to each single structural reinforcement, the real point of strength of all the "philosophy" of our Shipyard.

*Comfortina Yachts UK *Comfortina UK - Where dreams become reality
Sweden has a long tradition of building quality sailing yachts, and Comfortina represents over 40 years of boat building prowess. Inspired by the elegant design, high quality craftsmanship and superb sailing performance of this brand, Comfortina UK was formed in early 2005 and is proud to be the sole importer for the UK, Channel Islands and Northern Ireland. Comfortina UK aims to navigate those with a reference for the finer things in life, towards the discovery of this true sailing beauty be it in 35, 39 or 42ft configurations. Every boat that leaves the boatyard is a fusion of excellent handling, safety and outstanding performance which makes the range truly inspiring.

*Composite Works Marine *Compositeworks - Construction and super yacht refit
Based in La Ciotat, France, Compositeworks was founded in 1998 by Ben Mennem and Mark Salman. Having worked together for over 10 years on projects including Stealth, Tiketitan and various powered tenders they felt the need for an advanced composite and refit facility in the Mediterranean which would cater for the increasingly technical yachts of today and the future.

*Conrad Luxury Yachts* CONRAD YACHTS
Custom Steel & Aluminum yachts from 15 to 60 meters

*Constellation Yachts* Sol - Multihull Technologies Inc - Custom designed Catamarans and Trimarans
We take great pride in our work and utilize only top quality materials. We specialize in the design and construction of Hi-Tech composite structures and work closely together with some of the world's foremost composite engineers. We use only epoxy resins, combined with Airex, Core-Cell and Plascore as building materials. All of our laminates are vacuum bagged for strength and weight savings. Our dedicated staff has extensive working experience with every material used in boat building needs.

*Contemporary Yachts* Contemporary Yachts Home Page
Since 1977, Contemporary Yachts Ltd. has produced the finest semi-custom production sailboats, trawlers, and motor yachts. New product lines include sailing yachts, trawlers, motor yachts, and Vagabond sailing yachts. Focusing on safety, comfort and ease of handling, Contemporary Yachts Ltd. has maintained the highest quality standards for construction using the best materials and equipment combined with personalized design.

*Contest Yachts *http://www.contestyachts.com/_sitemf.html
Under the guidance of Fritz Conijn, Ed's son, Conyplex grew into a yacht builder of global stature, and the emphasis shifted from serial building to semi-customized yachts between 40 and 65 feet.

*Cookson Boats* Cookson Boats - Auckland - New Zealand - Home
Cookson Boats is a dynamic company specializing in the construction of custom hi-tech racing yachts combining refined methodologies in the use of advanced composites. Established in 1974, operating in purpose built facilities based on New Zealand's North Shore, the company's reputation is built on an excellent record of success on the international racing circuit.

*Cornish Crabbers by Select Yachts *http://www.selectyachts.co.uk/crabbershome.asp
All the models in the range are built to order by our master craftsmen in consultation with you the owners in order to provide the boat of your dreams.

*Corsair Marine* Welcome to Corsair Marine
Corsair Marine has been building the world's best trailerable sailing trimarans since 1986 with over 1475 sailing waters all over the world . Large fleets can be found in most states of the US with big numbers of boats all over Europe , Australia and Asia. They are without doubt the most popular trailerable Trimarans that exist today.

*Covey Island Boatworks *Covey Island Boatworks
Covey Island Boatworks builds hand-crafted yachts, power and sail, 30' to 80'. Our yard, located in Nova Scotia, has translated more than eighty unique dreams into low maintenance, custom and semi-custom vessels.

*CR Yachts *http://www.cryachts.se/DesktopDefault.aspx
The yard is situated on the Island of Orust, which have centuries of boatbuilding heritage. CR Yachts concept is to build boats which are safe, comfortable, easy to sail and of course performance cruisers. Our skilled craftsmen will build each boat to the customers´ specification. CR Yachts always strive to be in the foreground in technology, and always use the best suppliers and materials.

*Crawford - Melonseed Skiff* http://www.melonseed.com/melonseed_skiff.htm
The Melonseed Skiff is an extraordinarily beautiful reproduction of a nineteenth century American work boat, that has reemerged a century later as one of the premier boats in the daysailer category.

*Damian McLaughlin Boats* Damian Mclaughlin Corporation
We are experienced in traditional wood construction and fiberglass. Core materials such as verticell, balsa, PVC and urethane foams, as well as carbon and Kevlar fibers have been used in conjunction with vacuum bag techniques. We have built small craft, cruising and racing designs, and multihulls.

*Dashew Offshore Yachts* Dashew Offshore Welcome Page
Dashew Offshore has been in the forefront of cruising innovation for over the last 30-years. Our Deerfoot, Sundeer, Beowulf, and now FPB series of cruising yachts have set the standard for safe, seaworthy, comfortable, and fast passagemaking.

*Dean Catamarans* Dean Catamarans

*Degero Yachts* DEGERÃ- YACHTS - DEGERÃ- BOAT OY

*Delphia Yachts USA *www.delphiayachtsusa.com [ HOME PAGE]
Delphia Yachts USA stands with pride behind every yacht that is shipped from the factory. We work tirelessly to ensure that each boat is exactly what her new owner wants.

*Discovery Yachts* Discovery Yachts
We house the careful construction of our Discovery Yachts in our own modern, purpose-built factory on the south coast of England, by Southampton Water. Here, we employ highly skilled craftsmen and utilize advanced CNC technology to ensure that each Discovery yacht is built to world-class standards.

*Distancia Yachts *Distancia 60 - Online

*Dolphin Catamarans *DOLPHIN CATAMARANS
a classic combination of superb style and leading edge technology.

*Dragonfly Trimarans* http://www.trimarans.com/index.htm
Quorning Boats was founded in 1967 by Borge Quorning to build high quality boats with good performance. Now known world-wide with boats in more than 23 countries. The company has since start designed and turned out more then 800 boats of all kinds from 16' up to 52" high-tech yachts, but since 1981 production has been

*Dufour Yachts* Dufour Yachts: Home
Dufour Yachts has entirely renewed her range which now consists of 10 models between 32 and 52 foot

*Efes Yachting Ltd.* Efes Yachting
Our vision is to incorporate the flourishing ship building industry
with our backgrounds to produce aluminum boats built to European standards.

*Elan Marine *ELAN Marine

*Elliott Marine* EMARINE
Elliott designs have consistently been a dominant force in New Zealand, Australia, and Japan -- from small racing dingies, to state-of-the-art high-tech composite ocean racers, to large custom performance cruisers. For new sailors to the hard-core racers, Elliott Marine has the ultimate design for you.

*Eastsail Yachts *Eastsail Yachts
Eastsail Yachts - Specializing in World Class Pocket Cruisers. Traditional, full keel sailboats from 22 feet to 30 feet.

*ETAP Yachting* ETAP Yachting
We are pleased to introduce you to the entire range of our unsinkable ETAP yachts. The production of ETAP Yachts combines industrial aspects with traditional craftsmanship.

*ExclusivE Marine* Catamaran and Luxury sail yachts ExclusivE marine
Custom Catamaran builder, France

*Farrier Marine Catamarans* Trimaran and Catamaran Designs By Farrier Marine, Inc.
Ian Farrier pioneered the modern trailerable trimaran with his unique Farrier Folding System™, and then popularized them with his well known F-27 design. There are now well over 2000 Farrier designed multihulls sailing world wide, and all are designed to be safe, practical, family cruising multihull yachts that offer a unique combination of room and high performance.

*Faurby Yacht* Faurby Yacht
Jede Faurby-Yacht ist ein Kunstwerk, von passionierten und stolzen Handwerkern mit einer solchen Sorgfalt gebaut, dass die eleganten Linien den Faurby-Yachten nicht nur überragende Segeleigenschaften verleihen, sondern sie gleichzeitig zur Yacht unserer Träume machen.

*Feeling Yachts* New Feeling Yachts for Sale produced by Alliaura Marine Shipyard
Traditionally built and made to last, with wooden frames and stringers, minimal use of internal linings, all the bulkheads and furniture are bonded to the hull and deck.

*Finngulf *FINNGULF YACHTS: Finland
The nature and soul of FG yachts are based on the high demands of our Scandinavian customers. Customization is done on top of the standard options. Typical areas of the customization are deck gear, cabin layouts and number of bunks, chart table, pentry and internal & external colours.

*Flying Scot* Flying Scot® Sailboats
Maryland

*Flying Tiger Boats *Flying Tiger Boats 
Coronado, California

*Fountaine-Pajot* Fountaine Pajot
The world's leading builder of cruising catamarans, the Fountaine Pajot boatyard was set up in 1976 near La Rochelle

*Friendship Yachts *Friendship Yacht Company
Fontaine Design Group is among the world's elite designers of large custom sailing yachts. Specializing in shallow draft, wide beam, deep centerboard hull forms, Ted Fontaine's high performance, comfortable racing/cruising yachts lead the industry in comfort, quality and intelligent design. In an
extremely competitive field, it is a testament to Fontaine's talents that every one of his designs over 100' has been nominated for or won awards presented by the internationally recognized association of yacht designers
and builders, the Super Yacht Society.​
*Fusion Catamarans *Fusion Catamarans - Kit Catamarans, Sail Catamarans, Power Catamarans
Fusion Catamarans produce modern, lightweight, multihull components, packed in 40ft containers and then ship them to builder/agents anywhere in the world.

*Garcia Boats* Chantier naval Garcia Bateaux :

*Gemini Catamarans* Performance Cruising \ Gemini 105Mc Cruising Catamarans \ Telstar 28 Trimarans
There are many reasons why people buy Gemini catamarans and Telstar trimarans; the performance, the comfort, the shallow draft, the affordability - perhaps one of the reasons is that buying a boat built by Performance Cruising makes you part of a very lively and welcoming group of people; other Gemini and Telstar Owners.

*Gieffe Yachts* Gieffe Yachts
A coming together of operators with more than thirty years experience in the construction sector, the yard is run by a young and dynamic team of managers and technicians who strongly desire to bring a breath of fresh air to the sector. The "gieffe yachts" team has located its new operating base in an industrial zone south of Bergamo, in the heart of Lombardy.

*Custom Built DC1200 RC* Delmar Conde

*Goetz Custom Boats *Goetz Boats - Custom Built Sailing Boats, Racing Yachts, Power Boats
Goetz Custom Boats is known worldwide for its aerospace caliber technology and quality. Our yachts, whether sail or power, racing or cruising, utilize the same advanced technologies for maximum strength and ease of handling.

*Gorbon Yachts* GORBON YACHTS
Welcome to Gorbon Yachts, builders of custom and semi-custom yachts for over 25 years. At Gorbon Yachts, we use world-class construction materials imported from around the world and equip our boats with the products and instruments of leading boat gear manufacturers.

*Gozzard* Gozzard Yachts Brokerage
H. Ted Gozzard and his family have been in the boat building business since 1970, starting out in Bayfield, Ontario with the opening of Bayfield Boat Yard Ltd. Many of the original Bayfield boats are in use today and have garnered a loyal following around the world. In the family alone there is almost 100 years of yacht-building experience. Today, Gozzard Yachts can be found in 31', 36', 37', 41' and 44' designs.

*Grainger Yachts *http://www.graingerdesigns.com.au/yachts.php
For over twenty years Grainger Designs have been at the leading edge in the design of catamaran and trimaran yachts for racing and cruising, including production designs, custom designs, racing designs and plans for one off construction by amateur or professional builders.

*Grand Soleil* http://grandsoleil.d-vel.biz/main.html

*Gunboat *High Performance Multihull Sailing Yachts, Gunboat Luxury Catamarans

*H2X Yachts* H2X
A progressive shipyard which has solid references and a wide and rich experience that comes from over fifteen years dedicated to the building and refitting of exceptional yachts and professional ships.

*Hallberg Rassy* Hallberg-Rassy, Sweden
Known far and wide for our sturdy construction, superb craftsmanship and signature seaworthiness, these Germán Frers designed models are globally respected for their elegant lines and spirited performance. This fleet includes eight models from 31' to 62'.​
*Hans Christain Yachts* Hans Christian
World Cruising Sailing Yachts, Classic Double Enders made for seaworthiness, safety and comfort.​
*Hanse Yachts* Hanse: Exterieur
Sailing fun, quality, safety, performance, construction and design, individuality, experience, research & development, and - last but not least - service and price are good reasons to choose a Hanse-Yacht.​
*Harmony Yachts *Harmony Yachts :: Une gamme de voiliers bien pensés pour tous les bonheurs de la vie en croisière

*Hinckley Yachts *The Hinckley Company

*Hobie Cat* Hobie Cat Company Oceanside, California USA.

*Hodgdon Yachts *Hodgdon Yachts
The highest quality product, cutting edge technology and skilled traditional craftsmen define Hodgdon Yachts. Dovetail joints, meticulously installed systems and gleaming hulls are the most evident signs of our quality and craftsmanship.

*Hoot Sailboat* Hoot Welcome : Hoot sailboat
A sailboat manufacturer based in Richmond, California. We are very skilled at making lightweight composite boats - using techniques borrowed and refined from manufacturing competition rowing shells. Our strengths are our attention to detail, manufacturing techniques and innovative design.

*Howard Boats *Howard Boats
Since 1938 we have specialized in the care of and construction of wooden boats as well as traditional fiberglass boats. We are the Builders of the Barnstable Cat Boat, the Fisher Cat, the Haven 12 1/2, the Indian,the Howard Skiff, and Custom Wooden projects.

*Hunter Marine *Welcome to Hunter Marine!
We are The World's premiere builder of recreational sailboats from fourteen to forty-nine feet.

*Hutting* *Yachts* Hutting Yachts Makkum
Sail connoisseurs at home and abroad know Hutting Yachts for classic lines and extremely seaworthy vessels. And over the last several years we have built up a fine reputation among fellow yacht builders as makers of luxurious, customised yacht interiors. Super-yacht builders such as Jongert and Fitters regularly call on our furniture/cabinet making craftsmen.

*Hylas Yachts* Hylas Yachts
Hylas delivers the finest value in semi-custom sailing yachts in the world. With a Hylas there are no bounds, no limits to your universe.

*Indiana Yachting *http://www.indianayachting.com/english/index.htm
Italy

*Ionic Yachts* IONIC YACHTS
Ionic yachts creates exceptional boats with clean linesand a throughly modern design. zHigh performance, luxurios and ultra manoeuvrable for single handed sailing. Yachts designed & constructed according to the very highest standards of quality and workmanship.

*Island Packet Yachts *Island Packet Yachts
From our Full Foil Keel® with protected prop and rudder, to our roller furling cutter rig with Hoyt® boom, every aspect of every Island Packet has been carefully designed and built to maximize the pleasures of the cruising lifestyle. Exclusive design features, proprietary material technologies, unmatched resale values and an award winning customer service network all combine to make Island Packet the benchmark for cruising yachts.

*J Boat* JBoats, Inc.
While other manufacturers may sell more boats, the Johnstones have won the high-end, performance-oriented segment of the market. Theirs is the so-called racer/cruiser category: boats that perform well enough to race but which are comfortable and easy enough for the family to daysail and cruise. It is with knowledgeable, experienced sailors that the Johnstones have done best.

*Jeanneau* JEANNEAU
with its special blend of uncommon savoir-faire and investment in the latest technologies, Jenneau had cemented its place among the top European boat manufacturers.

*Jeremy Rogers Manufacturing *Jeremy Rogers Manufacturing. Contessa 32 Yachts
Jeremy Rogers was the builder of the Contessa line of yachts, and he has resumed production of the famous Contessa 32

*Jongert* JACHTWERF JONGERT B.V.
With its unsurpassed innovation and creativity in technology and design, Jongert has set the new millennium. And thanks to its highly skilled craftsman, reputable partners, and owners, its right on course for success.

*Jutson Yacht Design *Jutson Yacht Design - Power Catamarans, Performance Cruising and Racing Yachts
Jutson Yacht Design was founded in Sydney, Australia in 1985. Their first design, the 18ft skiff "Colorbond 21" is part of the permanent collection at the Australian Maritime Museum and hangs in the air over Australia II. Since then a wide range of fast, safe racing, and cruising yachts have been designed, from Formula 40 catamarans to IMS maxis as well as a family of long-range, cruising Power Catamarans. These designs have won virtually every major race in Australia and have excelled on the global stage.

*Kallisto Yachts Ltd.* Kallisto Yachts Ltd.
In recent years we have developed a new generation of High Performance Cruising Yachts. Experience and innovation, craftsmanship and technology and last but not least aesthetics and style were put together to create top of the range sailing yachts from 52 - 66 ft.

*Kanter* *Yachts* Kanter Yachts
From my apprenticeship in Germany, to the founding of Kanter Yachts, boats have been my life. I have built fast, elegant yachts for discerning owners and tough, powerful search-and-rescue vessels for the Coast Guard. Over the years, I have cruised extensively and because of this, I have developed strong views regarding what constitutes a proper yacht. Those views influence the concept, design and construction of every yacht Kanter builds. I believe that a proper yacht is fast enough to outrun a storm and strong enough to sail through one. It is spacious, comfortable and sea kindly. It maintains good speed on auxiliary power and can be sailed short-handed in all conditions. A proper yacht is also self-sufficient. It utilizes only the highest-quality components and can carry ample provisions for extended cruising. Conceived and created for a specified owner, a proper yacht's concept, design and construction are never compromised. Finally, a proper yacht is beautiful. It stirs your soul as much as it respects your intellect. Manfred Kanter

*Knysna Yacht *http://www.knysnayachtco.com/index.htm
The Knysna Yacht Company builds the Knysna 440 and Knysna 480, Angelo Lavranos-designed, fast cruising catamarans. The company is based in Knysna, Southern Cape, South Africa, a picturesque town with a proud tradition of quality boat-building dating back to the 1830s.

*Kompan Marine - Alekstar Yachts *Kompan Marine - Product - Boats
Alekstar sailing boats are developed, designed and manufactured by the KOMPAN Marine. A persistent product inspection, all-round tests and the long-term experience put in projects and designs of the boats do the one's consumer characteristics unique. Between the yard and customers there is a continuous communication effectively influencing on debugging and modernization of the production.

*Lagoon* *Catamarans* LAGOON
Today Lagoon, intimately connected to CNB, no longer builds racing boats, but the team has retained the spirit necessary for building exceptional prototypes, a permanent attention for the end-user, a sailor's sense transmitted to each operator, a taste for beautiful objects, built with care, a permanent search for the newest technical solutions and a constant attention for reliability.

*Laser Performance *http://www.teamvanguard.com/2007/index.htm
Builders of the popular Laser and Sunfish dinghy's as well as seventeen other models of small sailboats, Vanguard products have been sailing for over 50 years.

*Latitude Yachts* Latitude 46
Philippe Joubert had set a fashion for retro-classics and with the Tofinou saw the rebirth of the Great Yachting era. Spurred on by this success, in 1991 he expanded his sailboat range with a 26 ft (8 m) long coastal cruiser version of the Tofinou, the Tadorne.

*LeBreton Yachts *Le Breton Yachts
The vision of LeBreton Yachts is to combine beauty, genuine speed and comfort in yachts that are fast, exciting and simply enormous fun whether for fully crewed racing or short handed cruising.

*Legend Yachts* Search Results: showing 1â€"4 of 4 â€" Opal Marine
The pedigree of Legend Yachts, built by Hunter Marine Corporation USA, one of the world's largest yacht producers. has continued with their product innovation and level of standard quality inventory backed by a 5 year hull warranty that is second to none.

*Leopard Catamarans *Leopard Catamarans
The award-winning Leopard catamaran range consists of the new Leopard 46 *,* and the Leopard 40 , Boat of the Year 2005. Features include, high powered engines, electronics, hard top bimini, high capacity water and fuel tanks, electric windlass and much more!

*Level Yachts* LEVEL Yachts
Our clientèle is looking for the best yachts and have outstanding targets to get performance, comfort and security. For semi-custom built yachts at highest level.

*Lightspeed Performance Catamarans *Lightspeed Boats - Performance Catamarans
The exciting new LIGHTSPEED 32 One Design: a simple, lightweight, offshore-capable rocketship with the emphasis on performance, fun and safety. The LIGHTSPEED 32 can race hard one day, and take family and friends daysailing the next.

*Linjett* Linjett
Linjett boats are available in a 33, 35 and 40 foot version and are intended for the sailing family as well as for racing. Designed and built at Rosättra Boatyard, founded in 1886 and one of the oldest yards in Sweden, they reflect generations of boatbuilding tradition. Years of experience combined with skilled craftsmanship and a steadfast commitment to innovation guarantee a refined product.

*Luctor Yachts* LUCTOR YACHTS - 42 | 36
Based in The Netherlands, Luctor Yachts combines the best components of the sailing world. Developing tomorrow's sailing yachts, combining cutting edge technology, advanced composites and professional knowledge is our line of business. We combine the best builders and suppliers on the market and make this available to you for a fair price.

*Luffe Yachts* - LUFFE YACHTS - 
Luffe Yachts has produced Luffe Yachts measuring 40, 43, 46, 48 and 54 feet. All yachts have been constructed with regard to each buyers individual desires for accomodation and detailed arrangements.

*Lyman Morse* Lyman Morse Boatbuilding - Custom Maine Boat Builder - Thomaston, Maine
Lyman-Morse is a custom boat building yard on the coast of Maine with a distinguished history. For over a century, graceful Alden Malabar schooners and sturdy Friendship sloops slid down the ways here in Thomaston.​
*Macgregor* MACGREGOR 26 HOME PAGE
MacGregor Yacht Corporation began in the early 60's as a class project at the Stanford Graduate School of Business, while Roger MacGregor was earning an MBA degree. The company has always been the most innovative in the industry. We invented the retracting keel and started the trailerable sailboat market, the fastest growing segment of sailing.

*Maine Cat* Main Frame in Maine Cat
BUILDERS OF QUALITY HIGH PERFORMANCE CRUISING CATAMARANS
The Maine Cat 41 and the successful Maine Cat 30 embody the most modern design theory to produce sea-kindly yachts that will grace any harbor. They are meticulously built by craftsmen with a long tradition of building strong boats with integrity and pride.

*Malo* *Yachts* MalÃ¶ Yachts
Malö Yachts is a family run company, now in its third generation. Our yard and marina are located in Kungsviken - the Bay of Kings -, where our ancestors were building ships for Scandinavian royalty over 950 years ago! Three generations ago, my grandfather Johannes started to built wooden yachts and as pioneers in the GRP technology, my father Bo and his brother Orvar built their first GRP Malö Yachts over thirty years ago. Today, our past is our heritage: - to build the finest craft for the discerning sailor.

*Manta Catamarans* Manta Catamarans - Made in the USA
Manta Catamarans utilizes the best yacht manufacturing technology available today, to offer a vessel that is ocean capable and ready for serious offshore cruising, with a minimum of maintenance.

*Marshall Catboats *Marshall Catboats Site
Marshall Marine offers a fleet of catboats to suit every sailing need and cruising fancy. Whether it is the 15 Ft. 

*Martin Yachts* Martin-Yachts
Wir build one-of-a-kind motor yachts, sailing yachts and elegant rowing boats. The sizes of our sailing yachts lie between 9 and 25 metres (30 to 80 ft) ship length and up to 4,5 m (15 ft) wide as welll as 25 tons displacement.

*Mason* Nordhavn
Mason sailboats have always brought out the romantic adventurer in sailors. Because of their sheer beauty, and because they are built to sail around the world, Masons appeal not only to those with an appreciation of fine, traditional lines, but also to those with ambitious cruising plans.

*Matrix Yachts *Matrix Yachts, catamarans, boats and yachts
Matrix Yachts produces the futuristic 76ft Silhouette catamaran that offers unrivaled luxury. The design boasts a magnificent master suite of spectacular dimensions as normally reserved for large motor yachts. It is one of the few yachts with a full fly bridge providing ample entertainment space and a vantage area with commanding 360 degree views. Due to its simple self tacking sail layout it needs only the minimum number of crew to safely manage the yacht. Throughout its construction modern composite materials are used to exacting standards.

*Maxi Yachts* http://www.maxiyachts.com/intro.aspx?pageid=1
Maxi Yachts is one of the foremost and most respected boat builders in Europe. The name Maxi has for decades, been synonymous with well-built boats which, due to their high quality, have ensured that the company has carved itself out a special reputation within the boat world. Today, Maxi Yachts manufactures yachts from 34 - 42 ft. and is designed by world champion and Olympic medalist Pelle Petterson.

*McConaghy Racing Yachts *McConaghy Boats
McConaghy boats is proud of the outstanding reputation it holds for the construction of the worlds most technologically advanced large ocean racing yachts.

*Melges Performance Yachts* Melges Performance Sailboats
Melges Performance Sailboats in Zenda, Wisconsin USA produces racing sailboats that range from 16 feet all the way up to 38 feet. Performance and quality are built into every Melges Boat.

*Moody* *Boats* Moody Boats - Welcome
Alexander Herbert Moody wrote that Moody Yachts were to be of only the highest quality materials and workmanship. To this day, nothing has changed. Since 2007, HanseYachts is setting new standards in the Moody tradition: Standard use of epoxy; innovative production techniques such as the use of a 5-axis milling machine; and their individual cabin system.

*Morris Yachts *Welcome To Morris Yachts | Morris Yachts
Morris Yachts recently celebrated its 35th year of semi-custom yacht production working step by step with designers C. W. Paine and Sparkman & Stephens. Our product line includes sail and power yachts that have demonstrated a reputation for luxury, performance and great value. Morris Yachts has worked hard to become the quality bench mark for discriminating yachtsmen around the world.

*Multiplast Yachts *MULTIPLAST
These catamarans represented the height of technology at the time. Like Crédit Agricole III for example, a 75 ft catamaran, entirely built in carbon fibre. Her design was developed using advanced tank and wind tunnel testing. Unusual at the time, such procedures have since become the golden rule for the creation of racing one-offs.

*Murtic Yachts *Murtic Yachts
Beneath each Murtic yacht badge lies the precision of engineered detail and hand cared layering of the finest materials which come to life when sailing in pure luxury.

*Mystic Yachts* MysticYachts.co.uk
Every feature of these sublimely beautiful yachts is designed specifically with this in mind. To achieve this, Mystic Yachts enlisted the services of three of the world's finest naval architects, Ed Dubois, German Frers and Alan Warwick. The result is a range of highly individual blue-water sailing cruisers whose timelessly elegant lines are complemented by the latest labour-saving technology both above- and below-deck, and a level of comfort that is the envy of our competitors. The common denominator is that each design can readily be sailed shorthanded; advanced construction and careful deck design ensures that whether the 57 or 70, a competent husband and wife team can handle the yacht.

*Nahema Luxury Catamarans* Nahema - Luxurous catamaran Inventor
Nahema is the happy outcome of : a first customer and demanding owner, searching for the ultimate hundred and twenty foot catamaran, combining beauty, performance and luxury, a world renowned architect, a dynamic and versatile management team, equal to the project's demanding specifications, well-established financiers and boat lovers, easily convinced of the opportunity created by such synergy; a shipyard specializing in large units.

*Najad* Najad
Scandinavian builder of ocean going yachts from 35'-57'.

*Nauticat* Nauticat Yachts Oy
Nauticat Yachts Oy is the leading manufacturer of traditional motorsailers and pilothouse sailing yachts in the world. Experience and learn more about the fascination and essence of the nauticat brand and lifestyle.

*Nautiner Yachts* http://www.nautiner-yachts.pl/nay/index.php?lang=en
Nautiner Yachts is the name of our new yacht building company. Our enterprise begins with the building of the Nautiner 30. Its main virtues are speed, comfort and safety. We want them to be the criterion which will accentuate all our products. In future we plan to produce new models of sailing as well as mortised yachts.

*Nautitech Catamaran *Naututech Catamaran Builder
A Nautitech catamaran is a real yacht; the perfect combination of comfort, performance and aesthetic quality. Our reputation for safe sound boats has, for a long time, overstepped all boundaries.

*Nickels Boat Works Inc. *Nickels Boat Works, Inc.
Nickels Boat Works is a world renowned builder of one design sailboats. These include the 19" Lightning, 18" Buccaneer, 16" Rebel, 15" Mutineer and the 15" Snipe. A layout duck hunting boat is also available.

*Nordborg Baadebyggeri* Nordborg Baadebyggeri A/S - Über uns -
Im Jahre 1937 wurde die Werft von *Jakob Jensen*, dem Vater des heutigen Werftinhabers, unter dem Namen "*Nordborg Kajakbyggeri*" gegründet. Später wurde sie umbenannt in
"Nordborg Kano- og Kajakbyggeri". Wie der Name schon sagt, wurden zunächst Kanus und Kajaks gebaut, später dann die legendäre Nordborg-Jolle (über 1.500 Stück), Speedboote und Motoryachten bis 45 Fuss.

*Northwind Yachts* Northwind » Home
There are currently seven models in the North Wind sailboat ranges, the most recent having been presented at the Barcelona International Boat Show, the 54-foot K-2, a retractable keel sloop. On average, the shipyard produces between 6 and 10 units a year. The shipyard combines the latest shipbuilding technologies, such as resin vacuum infusion and sandwich construction, with the best traditional handcraft in everything concerned with cabinetwork and the finishing off of each of our boats.

*Ocean Catamarans* Ocean Catamarans - The fastest 49' catamaran on the water!
The _Ocean Cat 49_ has been designed to be the decisive cruising machine, especially for the knowledgeable multihull sailor. The sleek hull shape has a hull width to waterline ratio of 14:1, creating an efficient and fast production catamaran.

*Ocean Yachts *Ocean Yachts
Ocean Star yachts are recognized for their strength and sailing capabilities world wide. Safety on board is a fundamental consideration, which is illustrated by the traditional methods of hull lamination, where the bulkheads are structurally reinforced and the GRP girder grid system is bonded underneath the entire surface and hull's full perimeter to ensure extra strength and solidity. All of the hulls are laminated by hand and molded internally, while special attention is given to detail during production.

*Oceanlake Marine Trimaran *OceanlakeMarine
Swedish builder of high speed sailing one design trimarans

*Odin Marine *ARKAL LLC ,
Our company's goal is to build boats suited for the needs of the growing sailing family community of the future. Simply, the design of our craft was created by customers that demanded more features to suit their sailing and family needs. That is how the Odin 820 was conceived. We worked closely with our customers, listening to their needs and transformed those needs into the new Odin 820. The Odin 820 not only gives you the best combination of the sailing and power boat worlds, it also becomes a home on the water.

*Outbound Yachts* http://outboundyachts.com/
Experienced sailors know the added safety that comes with good sailing performance. The ability to sail off a lee shore, shorten a passage to within the available weather window, or safely maneuver through seas are critical safety concerns that should not be overlooked.Equally important is having the comfort required to avoid fatigue when heading offshore. A dry and comfortable cockpit, good visibility, and a forgiving motion are essential for a safe and enjoyable passage.

*Outremer Catamarans* Outremer catamarans

*Oyster Marine* Oyster Marine - Luxury Yachts
Oyster Marine was founded over 36 years agoand has gone on to establish itself as an international market leader of world class cruising yachts.

*Pacific Seacraft* Pacific Seacraft : Making the Journey
Welcome to Pacific Seacraft! We believe the boat shouldn't just get you to your next port of call. The journey itself should be one of the real pleasures of the cruise. With that in mind we hand-craft each of our boats to reflect our commitment to quality and to your safety and comfort.

*Passport Yachts* PASSPORT YACHTS ANNAPOLIS
If you are unable to find the yacht of your dreams, perhaps you need to look beyond your present horizon. At Passport Yachts you are encouraged to be directly involved with our talented design team to create the perfect yacht for you, customized to suit your exacting expectations. Working directly with Passport Yachts assures you that your new Passport will reflect your unique tastes, style and vision, at an equally pleasing cost.

*PDQ Yachts* Welcome to PDQ Yachts

*Pedigree Cats* Pedigree Cats Catamarans
Pedigree Cats specialize in building custom, luxurious multihulls; power catamarans, sail catamarans and trimarans, with many amenities included as standard features. Pedigree Cats is the custom builder in the United States using a skilled labor force with proven building materials.

*Pert Lowell Custom Wooden Boats *Pert Lowell Co., Inc.
We build the Town Class sailboat. This one-design craft has been built exclusively by Pert Lowell and his relatives since 1932. We build Townies, classic boats, traditional marine hardware and classic nautical furnishings the way we've been doing it since the late 1700s: with meticulous craftsmanship and the finest materials. We take pride in our work, so our customers will, too. Do come see us sometime.

*Phileas Boats *Phileas Boats
What is the Open 5.70 made out of? The hull of the Open 5.70 is primarily made out of fiberglass and monolytic epoxy resin. The hull is strengthen using a foam core counter molded structure which makes the boat more rigid as well as ensuring that it is technically unsinkable. The deck is a single piece of 15 mm PU foam core and fiberglass sandwich. This combination of materials ensures that the boat is strong, stiff and durable.

*Precision Boat Works* Precision Boat Works
Quality is built in by Brothers Richard and Bill Porter, owners & operators of Precision Boat Works for 30 years. During these 3 decades, they have excelled in building quality, value engineered, affordable trailerable sailboats. Precision Boat Works leads the small sailboat industry with well designed sailboats that are simple & fun to use.

*Ralph Stanley Boats *Built in Maine - Ralph W. Stanley, Inc.
We pride ourselves on following the time-honored tradition of handcrafted wooden boat building. Having built many boats for both work and pleasure, we have come to know and enjoy the functional qualities of handcrafted wood. From the touch of the hand on the coaming to the security of a solid wooden hull underneath, one can feel confident in knowing a thing has been well done.

*Regina Yachts *Regina af VindÃ¶ Yachts (Sweden)
Do you dream about owning a boat that is something special - unsurpassed quality and performance? Do you have visions of a relaxing and comfortable life on the waves, with the 
opportunity for long-distance sailing whatever the season and weather. We wish you welcome.

*Reynolds Designs *Reynolds Sailing Catamarans and multihulls
The Reynolds Design design team is headed by sailmaker and boat designer Randy Reynolds and contract the services of Morrelli and Melvin Design and Engineering, designers of Steve Fosset's mega catamaran "PlayStation". This combination of design experience along with Reynolds Design's simplicity in design and engineering philosophy, results in creating a catamaran that is constructed from the best materials and is efficient to build. It is this design philosophy that allows Reynolds Design to offer sailors high quality, high performance catamarans and multihulls at a great value.

*Rhodes 22* The Rhodes 22 Sailboat
YOU are about to uncover a treasure of information that will reveal the thought and logic behind educated buyers homing in on Rhodes 22s.

*Robertson & Caine *ROBERTSON and CAINE
An international leader in the manufacture of top quality sailing yachts.

*Robinhood Marine *Robinhood Marine Center, Maine Yacht Builders
Robinhood Marine has been constructing high quality custom yachts continuously since 1950. In 1981, the yard was purchased by Andrew Vavolotis, then owner of Cape Dory Yachts in Taunton, Massachusetts, who brought to the yacht building effort, the latest in technology and engineering. Three outstanding designs offered by the Cape Dory company are now available on a semi-custom basis at Robinhood. The 33 Poweryacht and the 36 and 40' sailing yachts. Each yacht is meticulously crafted at our waterfront yard and thoroughly outfitted and sea trialed prior to delivery - our way of assuring your satisfaction.

*Rocketboats* ROCKETBOATS
Feel the exhilaration and speed of the most exciting new sportboat on the market. The Rocket 22 is a fast, powerful and exceptionally stable boat that has raised the bar for affordable, ramp launchable high performance sportboats.

*Rockport Marine *Rockport Marine: Home Page
For many boating enthusiasts there is simply no substitute for the look, feel, and performance of a wooden boat. And the craftsmen who build those boats couldn't agree more. Since Rockport Marine was founded in 1962, it has remained committed to constructing and restoring wooden boats.

*Royal Cape Catamarans* Royal Cape Catamarans
Royal Cape Catamarans are manufacturers of the luxurious "Majestic 500" 50ft catamaran. Our aim is to produce and distribute products that are fit for ROYALTY, at a price that is competitive but which ensures sustainability. Safety and quality are aspects of paramount importance to us. The Royal Cape Catamaran is one of boating's best kept secrets!

*Sabre Yachts* Sabre Yachts
Sabre Yachts Corporation, located in South Casco, Maine, U.S.A., has been hand crafting high quality sailboats and motoryachts since 1971. All Sabre yachts are built to NMMA and ABYC standards and are CE certified. Our boats combine cutting-edge design and fabrication with skills derived from the boat building tradition that has been alive in Maine since the 16th century. The quality of our boats and the skill of our craftsmen and women are without equal in the boating industry. The company tenet "Crafted In The Maine Tradition" signifies the principles that we at Sabre live by: Quality, Value, Craftsmanship and Tradition.

*Saga Yachts* Welcome to SAGA!
Originally established in Canada in 1995, Saga opened its doors with its seminal design aimed at serious cruising sailors and especially well tuned into shorthanded cruising couples. The initial Saga 43 by Robert H. Perry was based on lessons learned from the single-handed open class ocean racers of the previous decade. Performance, offshore comfort, safety and ease of handling were the outstanding advantages of the design.

*Salona Yachts *Salona Yachts
The AD company was founded in 2002 as an independent working unit in collaboration with the AD Plastik company, leading manufacturer in car spares in this part of Europe. In as little as the next year AD Boats will start to operate independently tieing in with the almost two thousand year long tradition in shipbuilding in this area, but also with the world's high ranking in shipbuilding in general. Since the end of 2007 the AD Boats have been in possession of the Prevent group which was founded in 1952 as a manufacturer of working garment and protective clothing. Today it does business as a multinational company in more than 20 countries all over the world.

*Salthouse Boat Builders *Salthouse Boatbuilders, Auckland, New Zealand
Salthouse Boatbuilders Ltd was founded in 1956 byJohn Salthouseand is now an iconic part of the New Zealand marine industry. Although the yard has undergone several changes during the last 50 years it has remained a family owned and operated business and continues to produce boats of the highest quality.

*Sanctuary Catamaran* Adventure Catamarans
Luxurious interior fit-out with spacious living areas, state of the art fly-bridge and performance equaled by no other. The rear cockpit and superstructure have been styled to be user friendly and aesthetically pleasing. Your Sanctuary can be individually customised to suit your requirements and tastes and will be built with the passion and care that only a family business can offer. The Sanctuary 43 - designed and built in Australia

*Santa Cruz Yachts* Santa Cruz Yachts - Fast Is Fun!

*Scandinavian Cruisers* Scandinavian Cruisers - Home Submitted by memeber: Scandinavian. Currently we have the Scandinavian Cruiser 20 in production and are taking orders. We are starting the production of the Scandinavian Dory 18 and plan to start shipping in July or August. For our other models, the Scandinavian Cruiser 30, 40, 50 and 66, we are in advanced planning stages and would be ready to accommodate customers. Our plan is to develop Scandinavian Cruisers as a brand starting with the smaller yachts and gradually work our way up.

*Scape Yachts *Home of Scape Yachts
The Scape 51 is currently in production. This 51ft vessel seats 60 people & is fast & practical, being easy to sail & manage. It is also affordable, yielding high returns on your investment!The Scape 51 is semi-custom built & can be designed to suit your requirements. There are 3 versions available; the Cruiser, the Racer-Cruiser & the Day Charter.

*Sceptre Marine* Welcome to Sceptre Marine
We are located at Shelter Island Marina in Richmond, BC Canada on the south arm of the Fraser River where we work on both power and sailboats up to 80ft. Information on the variety of services offered is outlined in the Services menu. 

*Sea Tribe Custom Cats *Sea Tribe - custom catamarans

*Seahorse Marine Motorsailers *SEAHORSE MARINE
Based on my experience the motorsailer is the most practical and comfortable vessel for serious ocean passagemaking.

*Seaquest Yachts *http://www.seaquestyachts.com/
Seaquest Yachts have a long pedigree of competition success and press acclaim. Each of our boats is the product of our relentless focus on performance, achieved through a synthesis of strength and light weight construction techniques.

*Seaward Yachts* Hake Yachts
For more than 25 years, we've been building boats to a very high standard for sailors wanting a unique combination of quality, performance and the versatility needed to sail well in any water depth. Whether you dream of open water sailing, or finding solitude up a shallow bay or creek, Hake Yachts builds a boat you'll be proud to own.

*Seawind Cats* Seawind Catamarans
Seawind Catamarans, Australia's largest manufacturer of cruising catamarans, offer a superior range of cruising and charter catamarans built to enjoy the world&apos;s oceans, coastlines and harbours.

*Shannon Yachts* Schulz Boat Company builders of Shannon yachts
With over one million bluewater miles logged, no company building semi-custom yachts anywhere can demonstrate a consistent uncomprimised standard of quality for over 30 years!

*Shipman Carbon High Performance Yachts* Shipman
After two years of development and after an over 1 Million Euro investment, the Shipman 50 was the first boat of the new Carbon Yachts generation. She was conceived in a joint effort by the owner of Shipman, Joergen Bonde, and Jernej and Japec Jakopin of the J&J Design team to create a new offshore cruising boat.

*Sly Yachts* http://www.sly-yachts.com/
Sly Yachts is a young and dynamic shipyard: established in ffice:smarttags" />ffice" /><O></O>

*Solaris Yachts* Solaris by Serigi
Our venture started here in Aquileia, on the shores of the Laguna Veneta, where first the Romans and then the Serenissima Republic left their important seafaring heritage. We took up this heritage - as is now firmly borne out by the Solaris Boatyard, with its total area of 26,000 sq. m, including 5,000 sq. m under cover, where we can work on several yachts up to 35 m at once, implementing every last detail, from the plans to the lamination, from the fitting-out to the installation, and from the custom-made stainless steel hardware to the selection (together with the yacht-owner) of the various customised accessories.

*Southerly* Northshore Yachts
Northshore Yachts Ltd was established in 1971 at Emsworth Shipyard and at the same time, a mouldings division was also set up at Havant to produce the plugs, moulds and hulls. With a buoyant order book, production increased and during 1973, the company acquired larger waterside premises at Itchenor to give the much needed extra capacity, together with launching facilities.

*Spirit Yachts *Classic Yachts by SPIRIT
Spirit Yachts are the designers of the supremely elegant 'Spirit' range of classic yachts which have set the standards in state of the art technology allied with uncompromising beauty. These yachts have now become a byword in contemporary yacht design with... 'Performance that makes nonsense of the old square root of waterline x 1.4 speed formula'​
*St. Francis Marine* Welcome to St Francis Marine | Home Page
Modern fast cruising catamarans capable of taking on the best the world has to offer.

*Stuart Marine *Stuart Marine Corp. | Rhodes 19 | Mariner | Stuart 19 | Stuart 9 | JC 9
Stuart Marine Corp. is located on Penobscot Bay in Rockland, Maine. The business opened in 1982 to manufacture classic one-design sailboats, and has developed over two decades into a premier builder of power and sail boats under twenty-five feet in length on the Maine Coast.

*Sun Yachts *Sun Yachts
We are the boatbuilders consortium of seven polish yacht yards specializing in manufacturing of GRP yachts. The members of Sun Yachts Syndicate. We decided to present our boats together as one design line and one very high quality standard.

*Sunbeam Yachten *http://www.sunbeam.at/
Traditional boat building techniques with futuristic methods. 
Our successful search for new ideas and innovative solutions gives us a head start in traditional boat building. Through the introduction of new materials and techniques, we have been able, over the decades, to optimize our production methods. Our SUNBEAM-YACHTS are considered as exceptionally solidly built and in respect to material quality and workmanship, they set an extremely high standard for our competition. Each of our yachts is custom built, whereby we always cater for individual customer wishes.

*Sunhorse Yachting *http://www.sunhorse-yachting.com.pl/index.html

*Sunreef Yachts* Sunreef Yachts
Sunreef Yachts specializes in building "custom made" luxury catamarans from 60 to over 150 feet of length. Planned in the smallest detail - concerning the comfort, style and safety - these exceptional yachts are designed especially for the clients seeking luxury, comfort, stability and incomparable space. Extravagant and innovative design, high performance in sailing, generously sized living space: these are certainly the strongest assets of the Sunreef yachts.

*Swan* Nautor's Swan
Oy Nautor Ab was founded in Finland in 1966 by Pekka Koskenkylä. 
Koskenkylä's intention was to build the first 10m yacht capable of both cruising and racing, using a fibre glass mould. At the heart of his concept was quality, the core focus of Nautor's production process throughout its history. Series production was considered key to the success of the venture and precise, logistical organisation was paramount at an early stage.

*Sweden Yachts* Sweden Yacht

*Sydney Yachts *Sydney Yachts International
Sydney Yachts are a recognized and strongly emerging force in yachting both in Australia and internationally, continually moving from strength to strength with both its products and strategies. Innovation is held high, we are proud of our pedigree and remain dedicated to future developments. Sydney Yachts were honored in Australia as one of the first 20 companies nation wide admitted to the Australian Technology Showcase, an Olympic Roundtable of Businesses.

*Tartan Yachts* Tartan Yachts
Throughout the 49 year history of Tartan sailboats the resourceful designers, engineers and boatbuilders of Tartan Yachts have continuously established new standards of performance, quality and craftsmanship. We have done so by staying true to our creed of providing Tartan sailboat owners with a yacht that delivers both luxurious accommodations and safe, well-mannered sailing performance in all conditions. Tartan sailboats are proud to carry the prestigious CE certification for unlimited offshore use, category A.

*Tayana* TAYANA Yachts
This world renowned custom yacht builder offers a large compliment of sailboats ranging from 37' to 70', many offer aft or center cockpit design, deck saloon or pilot house options.

*Tboat* Thompson Yacht Design
Tboats produce complete boats and designs for performance racing and cruising yachts to the highest possible standards. Our design company is Vietnam based with partners, dealers and boat builders worldwide to market and produces our production and custom boats globally.

*Ted Hood Yachts* Ted Hood Yachts
The best of the best us still working his magic. "My primary goal is, and always has been, to design yachts with the ultimate combination of cutting edge technology, safety, comfort, and speed" Ted Hood

*Telstar Trimarans *Performance Cruising \ Gemini 105Mc Cruising Catamarans \ Telstar 28 Trimarans

*TomCat* Welcome to TomCat Boats
TomCat Boats is a part of Strain Associates Ltd. (SAL), a Canadian corporation with a Federal Charter which has been in business since 1990. Preceded by consulting and catamaran charter in Florida, TomCat started with the design of the TomCat 6.2 in 1993. Prototype construction and testing followed in 1994/5 with the molds and first production boat completed in 1996. Following successful local marketing in 1996/7, theTomCat 6.2 was introduced to the broader North American market in 1998.

*Trintella Yachts* Trintella Yachts
If ever there was a case of inspiration coming from a bolt of lightning, the story of Trintella must surely be a prime contender. For when the harbour master of a small Dutch boating haven started building wooden Lightning dinghies in his spare time, he laid the foundations of a yard that has risen to the forefront of semi-custom and custom yachts of the highest quality and craftsmanship.

*Vagabond Sailing Yachts* Vagabond Yachts 
Since 1977, Contemporary Yachts Ltd. has produced the finest semi-custom production sailboats, trawlers, and motor yachts. New product lines include sailing yachts, trawlers, motor yachts, and Vagabond sailing yachts. Focusing on safety, comfort and ease of handling, Contemporary Yachts Ltd. has maintained the highest quality standards for construction using the best materials and equipment combined with personalized design. If you are looking for used sailing yachts, brokerage sailing yachts, new trawler yachts, or new motor yachts give our boat sales brokers a call, or call for custom boat builders. 

*Valiant Sailboats* Valiant Sailboats.com
Valiant Yachts are known for their legendary sailing performance, quality construction, safety and comfort at sea. With the ability to customize, dedication to quality, and attention to detail, Valiant Yachts can truly personalize each boat to suit the owner's individual needs and tastes. Designed by renowned naval architect, Robert Perry, every Valiant utilizes proven concepts such as the cutter rig, modified fin keel, skeg rudder, and canoe stern to create true offshore sailing magic. It's why experienced cruising sailors and newcomers to blue water sailing continue to choose Valiant for their offshore adventures. Please read on to learn more about Valiant Yachts - the cruising boat for sailors who actually go cruising!

*Vismara Marine* Vismara

*Voyage Yachts* VOYAGE yachts
Manufacturers of Multiple Award Winning*, Luxury, Performance Cruising Catamarans. Designed, Engineered and Built for Blue Water Cruising. VOYAGE yachts are Manufactured to the Highest International Standards with Meticulous Attention to Detail. The Range of VOYAGE yachts are CE Certified and Acknowledged for their Quality, Performance, Ease of Handling and Low Maintenance.

*W.D. Schock Boat Builders* W.D. Schock Boats
W.D Schock has built more than 70 different designs. Below are links to information about some of our most popular past designs. ​
*Waterline Yachts *Waterline Yachts
From its beginning in 1982, Waterline Yachts has been dedicated to the design and construction of the finest steel sailing and motor yachts. A philosophy of constant improvements, evolution of design and building technique has been the foundation on which each boat is built.

*Wauquiez* Wauquiez chantier naval: voiliers d'exceptions
Henri Wauquiez built his first sailing yacht in 1965 - the opening chapter in an on-going story of a passion for sailing and high quality boats: Wauquiez sailing yachts are famous around the world as comfortable, fast and reliable boats with earlier models still highly sought after by blue water aficionados. Elisabethan 29s and Prétoriens have given way to Centurions and Pilot Saloons, but Wauquiez craftsmen are still motivated by the same passion: each new boat must be an example of excellence in seaworthiness and performance, styling and construction.

*West Wight Potter* West Wight Potter
For over 42 years, International Marine has manufactured two boats, the West Wight Potter 15 and West Wight Potter 19. Our dedication and focus is on building a quality, time tested design that appeals to the experienced, as well as the new sailing enthusiast.

******** Custom Yachts ******** Custom Yachts Ltd.
ANDY *******, born in Groenlo, Holland in 1950, was the youngest of eleven children. His father, a master of the crafts, owned and managed a local furniture and a wooden shoe factory. This is where he was first introduced to woodworking, a very special skill developed and refined with the teaching of a master. In 1960 the family moved to Canada and settled in the city of Oshawa. After his studies were finished, he sought employment at Whitby Boat Works and was a finish woodworker there. With a short diversion as a home builder in the early seventies, he returned to what he loved then and pursues to this day, 'woodworking', as a craftsman extraordinaire.

*Wormwood Yachts* Wormwood Yachts - Multihulls, Catamarans, Yachts
Until now, offshore multihull sailing has been carefully divided into two camps: Grand Prix racing boats such as Formula 40s and Open 60s on one side; and a myriad of charter and cruising boats on the other. Wormwood Performance Yachts has been created to bridge the gap between these camps by blending racing technology with cruising comfort and safety.

*X Yachts* X-Yachts
In 1979, one of today's most successful and quality orientated production yards was established in Denmark. During the 1980's, X-Yachts designed and built winning IOR yachts for World Class Racing. Our success with this market attracted the attention of the cruising market, which was then looking for fast, high quality and comfortable sailing yachts. It seemed very clear to us that we should use our boat building experience from the fast racers and combine this with building high performance cruising yachts.

*Yapluka Luxury Catamarans *Yapluka Luxury Sailing Catamarans


----------



## camaraderie

ANYONE wishing to add a link to this list should PM T37Chef directly as he has been "volunteered" to maintain one list at the top of the thread! Thanks.


----------



## blt2ski

Question, I'm going to specificily aim this at T37Chief because of his willingness to do this.........

If we find links to past builders, ie say Islander, C&C before current owners, O'Day etal with info, Do we want this info too posted? or put this in a second post with links to past builder info?

Marty


----------



## blt2ski

OK

I like that answer.

I'd be willing to cordinate that one if folks think it is appropriate.

Sorry to hijack to a degree, these posts can be deleted once other is figured out.


----------



## camaraderie

Personally I think this thread should be kept pristine and new builders only. There are literally thousands of available sites for defunct builder owners to choose from for help and they are probably better posted under that specific builders thread to help current or prospective owners of a defunct brand.


----------



## bestfriend

Except that after many request to the admin, there is still no CS forum.


----------



## camaraderie

Maybe we should have an "Orphan boats" forum to take care of brands without enough interest to justify their own forum but where people can go with brand specific questions for defunct brands? 
Whaddya think BF? All?


----------



## bestfriend

Oh may poor little orphan boat! Please sir, may I have some more? 
Wait until Sailormann gets back and the two (the only two) of us gang up on you.


----------



## catamount

Sure, and your could sort them out by big boat vs. dinghy, custom vs. production, North American vs. European vs. Australia/New Zealand (etc) -- lots of way to slice this pie!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Yacht Builders List*

Why not make a list of defunct [out of business] sailboat manufacturers?
Most older [1970's] boats have no more info on them and sailors would like to know a little of the company history and the boats who designed them and such.
Also, get those darn catamarans off this current list. 
Where does a sailor get more info on older boats that are no longer in production [previous to 1986] after which so many boat builders went under?

Thanks


----------



## camaraderie

SJ2R...many "orphan brands" have owners groups and/or e-mail lists.

1. Google "O'day Owners" "Irwin Owners" etc. to find those sites.
2. Go into the boat e-mail lists HERE under Resources/Mail lists and search for your boat.


----------



## artbyjody

I actually second the idea... the orphan deal at least... its one thing to be the biggest sail owner resource owner on the net and the other to to just shunt the less prominent designs... go all in...


----------



## Danny33

Cam .
Ive googled and searched links ,ship builders ...one of the links led me here and that person never recived any replies .. since found a few more links and learned more and got dead ended again.
79 Roughwater / Aries / Southern Cross ..Gilmer design. 
Chased ship builders names , city names ect ... But..


----------



## camaraderie

Danny...there is a southern cross e-mail list. 
They also have a link to an article on gilmer
http://www.alliedseawindii.org/gillmer/Gillmer.html
http://list.sailnet.net/read/?forum=southerncross


----------



## Danny33

Thanks Cam !
I just found a group in Washington also ! 
Never thought to check Allied .


----------



## Herreshoff01

This might have been stated but "Good old boat" has lists of contacts for many now non-existant builders and models.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Very Nice And Informative, All Links Are Working Perfectly.


----------



## Delirious

Great work, but I think you need a footnote if you are listing ship *builders* as opposed to brands.

Alieron/Alieron Express
J Boats
(as well as Freedom plus some Aldens and Jeanneau)

All *built* under contract by Tillotson-Pearson, TPI, Tillotson Composites or now Pearson Composites as they have been known.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hi there, just found this forum, yes new, first post and potent thread, thanks T37Chef
.

does anyone here know if a list exists of Turkish boat Builders

Rob


----------



## MikeAR

I don't see the folks that make the West Wight Potters or Sanibel. Where is that company or did it go the way of the Dodo? 
Thanks.


----------



## gjw0920

*boat builders*

Nice job,


----------



## gjw0920

*T37*

Just curious but I guess you own a T37?
What year?
Did you purchase new?
Have you been to the factory?
How has been the warranty issues?


----------



## PCP

A week ago I have sent a message to t37chef with three boat builders not listed, but the list was not actualized and I have received no reply.

I am doing anything wrong?

The boats made by those builders are among the most beautiful I know:

Faurby Yacht

Nordborg Baadebyggeri A/S - Die Yacht Nordborg 40 -

- LUFFE YACHTS -

I like particularly the new luffe 45. Isn't a beauty?

- LUFFE YACHTS -


----------



## T37Chef

It has been updated with your recommendations PCP.

Anyone who finds a link not working please send me a PM. Please know I may not reply within 3 days


----------



## Diceman

I Found Thread useful for looking up many Yacht Builders
Thanks Diceman


----------



## SailingFred

*WOW great list*

I can spend hours just looking...thanks for putting all of these links into one location.

I'm new to everything sailing so this is very helpful for me since I don't know any 'brands' for sailboats really.


----------



## Cagliostro

Hello,

There is an other shipyard which aren't in that list. 

Its name is DAM BOATS, placed in Barcelona (Spain-Europe).

They are speciallized in transportable boats, dinghies and cruisers.

They produce: DAM 20 CRUISER, DAM 5.5, DAM YAGO and DAM INX

regards.


----------



## T37Chef

I know there are many builders not in business anymore and many of the links do not work, and of course new builders as well. One day soon when I am completely bored I will update the list.

In the meantime, if you're bored... feel free to let me know what changes need to be made so THE list is current 

Thanks


----------

